# Boat Cleaning



## pdrdtd (Sep 12, 2008)

Boat cleaning for Members and guest (2) 19 year old young men that have been cleaning boat for 3 years now. If you need a boat cleaned, waxed, detailed give us a call 450-0788 we will come give you a firm price for the work you request.


----------



## OLDCRAB (Nov 24, 2007)

THAT MUST BE ONEGIGANTIC BOAT! Three years to clean.


----------



## pdrdtd (Sep 12, 2008)

And really dirty


----------

